# First trip fishing in Florida 8/17-8/23



## aarondominy (Aug 16, 2013)

Me and the fam are making our first trip to Navarre Beach for vacation and some fishing starting tomorrow morning, and I've read up on the posts on what kind of rod/reel to bring, but are there any staple tackle that I should bring along with me as well? (ex. spoons, jigs) Along with where the best areas there would be, also if there's anywhere good to crab? And as much detail as you are willing to offer! I like to be prepared! LOL. Thanks!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A bubble rig off of the pier is always a good and easy way to catch some fish. If the grass clears up a dropper rig made of 20# fluro and size 1 light wire circles baited with live sand fleas or fresh dead shrimp can produce pomps and other fish.

I guide offshore kayak fishing trips and my home waters are off of Navarre Beach. I can take up to two people. My rates are low and as always no fish no pay! Its a blast getting towed around the Gulf by a good fish!

Shoot me an email at jldowns04 at gmail.com if youre interested.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd take him up on that. Pomp jig, double drop rig, or a fish finder rig in the surf will produce something either using fresh dead shrimp or sand fleas


----------

